# 2nd June - West Midlands area



## Buddaah (May 25, 2013)

*1st or 2nd June - West Midlands area*

Hi, I'm new on here & to be honest pretty new to the game. 
Started playing last summer but none of my lot enjoy playing anything more than pitch & putt so my time on full courses has been limited.


so I'm looking for 1-3 players to play with on the 2nd June in the west mids area.

i don't mind travelling a few miles, I've played Tamworth Municipal, Sinfin & mostly Brailsford 

i have no preference as to the ability of players to play with I just really want to play.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (May 25, 2013)

Im from Walsall too welcome to the forum


----------



## rob_golf1 (May 26, 2013)

Your sig, 'loves anything Nike'


.........we might have to have a round!!


----------



## Buddaah (May 26, 2013)

rob_golf1 said:



			Your sig, 'loves anything Nike'


.........we might have to have a round!!
		
Click to expand...

Jus let me know when you wanna


----------



## quinn (May 26, 2013)

Buddaah said:



			Jus let me know when you wanna 

Click to expand...

Did you mention nike ? Im in 

A mini nike meet


----------



## glynntaylor (May 27, 2013)

Hi 

I too am local to yourself. Unfortunately have a society game on the 2nd, however willing tower and play any other time. Just PM me. 

I too use a Nike club ;-)


----------



## PIng (May 27, 2013)

I'm more of a Benross Boy myself but can I play as well? Willing to travel anywhere in the W.Midlands.


----------



## Buddaah (May 27, 2013)

PIng said:



			I'm more of a Benross Boy myself but can I play as well? Willing to travel anywhere in the W.Midlands.
		
Click to expand...

Im playing in derby on the 2nd but if you fancy playing the weekend after sat of sun I don't mind. What do you play off?


----------



## PIng (May 27, 2013)

I haven't put any cards in yet but one of the tracker sites has calculated me at 27. My usual scores are anywhere between 95 and 110, but once I learn to drive it straight.......

I'm free Sat 8th or Sunday 9th at the moment. I've got a Nike ball somewhere, I'll bring it along so I don't feel left out!


----------



## Buddaah (May 27, 2013)

Nice touch with the ball  I've pm'd you


----------



## callawayne (May 27, 2013)

My clubs are nike, i play off 28 &have no playing partners and live in west mids
P.s my first post aswell


----------



## PIng (May 27, 2013)

callawayne said:



			My clubs are nike, i play off 28 &have no playing partners and live in west mids
P.s my first post aswell
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the forum. Looks like there's a bit of a West Midlands Hackers Club forming here! Where do you live/play?


----------



## callawayne (May 27, 2013)

PIng said:



			Welcome to the forum. Looks like there's a bit of a West Midlands Hackers Club forming here! Where do you live/play?
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou ping, i live in wednesbury butam a member at cannock chase gc,used to play with two guys but they became 5day members so dont play weekends so i dont have any playing partners yet


----------



## rob_golf1 (May 27, 2013)

This is gathering pace..... 

Hopefully get some more people interested. Weekends are difficult for me as I work both Saturday and Sundays. (Dam the student life)


----------



## glynntaylor (May 27, 2013)

Guys 


You can count me in... And welcome callawayne!!


----------



## spawn_ukuk (May 27, 2013)

West Midlands - Walsall here

If playing at the right day i might be able to play too
So many courses in the West Midlands


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 28, 2013)

Warwick and play at Kenilworth. Anyone welcome.


----------



## PIng (May 28, 2013)

Buddaah has suggested Great Barr on the afternoon of Sunday 9th June - Â£102 for a four ball. So we need 2 more. Anyone interested?


----------



## callawayne (May 28, 2013)

im in ping,just up the road from me


----------



## Buddaah (May 28, 2013)

Good stuff, need 1more


----------



## Buddaah (May 29, 2013)

Just spoke to Great Barr Golf Club and you can only play there at weekends if you have a handicap of 20 or lower. Midweek there's no restriction so for those who wanted to play do you have any suggestions on where we could play a 4 Ball on the 9th? 
I don't mind travelling and as long as its not over Â£35 a round I'm good


----------



## callawayne (May 29, 2013)

Buddaah said:



			Just spoke to Great Barr Golf Club and you can only play there at weekends if you have a handicap of 20 or lower. Midweek there's no restriction so for those who wanted to play do you have any suggestions on where we could play a 4 Ball on the 9th? 
I don't mind travelling and as long as its not over Â£35 a round I'm good 

Click to expand...

We could play at my club the chase golf club,it wont be that much bout Â£20/25 should i enquire


----------



## Buddaah (May 29, 2013)

I'm up for that mate, I don't live too far from there and have wanted to play it for a while.


----------



## callawayne (May 29, 2013)

Buddaah said:



			I'm up for that mate, I don't live too far from there and have wanted to play it for a while.
		
Click to expand...

It looks like Â£15 but will confirm later,any particular time you want to play


----------



## Buddaah (May 29, 2013)

Any time for me mate


----------



## glynntaylor (May 29, 2013)

Gents, I will let you know about that date as we are looking at doing 2x 18 holes that dat in readines for my Macmillian Golf Day Challange! 

Also, Alison from Chase Golf has a 2 fore 1 voucher for a four ball for me held, i just need to confirm the date, willing to use with you men!


----------



## PIng (May 29, 2013)

I'm happy to play anywhere. Take a look at http://www.lichfieldgolfandcountryclub.com , I've played here a few times and it's fine. You can't book for the 9th yet, but it looks like Â£40-46 for a four ball on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## PIng (May 29, 2013)

Just looked at the Chase website - looks good, I'd be up for that.


----------



## callawayne (May 29, 2013)

PIng said:



			I'm happy to play anywhere. Take a look at http://www.lichfieldgolfandcountryclub.com , I've played here a few times and it's fine. You can't book for the 9th yet, but it looks like Â£40-46 for a four ball on a Sunday afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind either,just happy to play,but if someone wants to make a decision then we can book where we are going to play,


----------



## callawayne (May 29, 2013)

PIng said:



			Just looked at the Chase website - looks good, I'd be up for that.
		
Click to expand...

as a member ping I can book this today for june 9th if we are happy to play there


----------



## PIng (May 29, 2013)

Go for it!


----------



## Buddaah (May 29, 2013)

callawayne said:



			as a member ping I can book this today for june 9th if we are happy to play there
		
Click to expand...

Definatley mate....
so who's in? Callawayne, me & Ping?


----------



## callawayne (May 29, 2013)

anybody got any time preference


----------



## Buddaah (May 29, 2013)

I'm easy


----------



## PIng (May 29, 2013)

Any time for me.


----------



## PIng (May 29, 2013)

Damn! Ireland have just scored!


----------



## callawayne (May 29, 2013)

ok I have booked 12.32 9th june 4 ball,Â£15 each


----------



## Buddaah (May 29, 2013)

Good stuff thanks mate. How much is the range? Ill prob get up there for 11


----------



## callawayne (May 29, 2013)

this the website http://www.thechasegolf.co.uk/ it takes pound coins at the machine for driving range


----------



## PIng (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Wayne. If we can't get a 4th player I can ask a mate of mine - he'll make us all look good!


----------



## callawayne (May 29, 2013)

PIng said:



			Thanks Wayne. If we can't get a 4th player I can ask a mate of mine - he'll make us all look good!
		
Click to expand...

no problem


----------



## glynntaylor (May 29, 2013)

I might be able too... I'll confirm tomorrow!


----------



## glynntaylor (May 30, 2013)

Im in men!


----------



## callawayne (May 30, 2013)

glynntaylor said:



			Im in men!
		
Click to expand...

perfect mate


----------



## PIng (May 30, 2013)

Great news! So it's me, Callawayne, Budaah and GlynnTaylor. We can PM each other's mobile numbers nearer the date. See you all next week.


----------



## Buddaah (May 30, 2013)

Really looking forward to next Sunday now  new course, new people and I have just got my 52,56 & 60 SVs


----------



## Bigfoot (May 31, 2013)

Good to see  a few more people in the West Midlands. Enjoy your game lads.


----------



## glynntaylor (Jun 3, 2013)

We still on for Sunday?


----------



## Buddaah (Jun 3, 2013)

Think so pal, I'm definitely in still. 
Hopefully my lesson Thursday will pay off


----------



## callawayne (Jun 3, 2013)

Buddaah said:



			Think so pal, I'm definitely in still. 
Hopefully my lesson Thursday will pay off
		
Click to expand...

Im still up for it,played the course last friday,it looks in good shape


----------



## PIng (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm still in. A bit concerned about Buddaah having lessons and Callawayne practicing on the course, looks like I'm in for a hiding!


----------



## Buddaah (Jun 3, 2013)

PIng said:



			I'm still in. A bit concerned about Buddaah having lessons and Callawayne practicing on the course, looks like I'm in for a hiding!
		
Click to expand...

Doubt that mate! 
I tried to change my swing without any guidance and totally screwed it up. 
If it weren't for my Driver, 3 wood an chipping and putting I wouldn't of scored any points Sunday. 
Can't hit an iron at the moment


----------



## PIng (Jun 3, 2013)

Played a few holes after work tonight. Didn't use the driver, I can hit the 3 wood almost as far but I'm hooking it half the time. Hope the fairways are wide at The Chase!


----------



## callawayne (Jun 3, 2013)

PIng said:



			Played a few holes after work tonight. Didn't use the driver, I can hit the 3 wood almost as far but I'm hooking it half the time. Hope the fairways are wide at The Chase!
		
Click to expand...

The fairways are wide and forgiving,its not that hard a course,i have played harder courses


----------



## glynntaylor (Jun 3, 2013)

Gents, I apologise now...... I played my best game yesterday and come second in the society.... Chase does look a wide course...

Has a tee off been booked yet?


----------



## callawayne (Jun 3, 2013)

glynntaylor said:



			Gents, I apologise now...... I played my best game yesterday and come second in the society.... Chase does look a wide course...

Has a tee off been booked yet?
		
Click to expand...

yes its 12.32 sunday,congrats on your second place


----------



## glynntaylor (Jun 3, 2013)

Cheers Callawayne.... I'll be there for 11.45 -12.


----------



## callawayne (Jun 4, 2013)

glynntaylor said:



			Cheers Callawayne.... I'll be there for 11.45 -12.
		
Click to expand...

Weather forcast for sunday is sunny and 20 degrees perfect


----------



## Buddaah (Jun 4, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## glynntaylor (Jun 7, 2013)

Got to say men... After looking at the weather report... I'm bloody looking forward to Sunday! Cannot wait! I'll pm you my number later today!


----------



## Buddaah (Jun 7, 2013)

It looks like it will be stunning! 
Is everyone havin a couple in the 19th too?


----------



## callawayne (Jun 7, 2013)

Buddaah said:



			It looks like it will be stunning! 
Is everyone havin a couple in the 19th too?
		
Click to expand...

I can recommend the 19th i had a few jars last night after a 9 hole stableford comp i scored 17 points


----------



## Buddaah (Jun 7, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## PIng (Jun 8, 2013)

I've pm'd you all with my mobile number. Not sure what time I'll be there, hopefully about 11.30 ish.


----------



## Buddaah (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks to Wayne, Paul & Glynn for meeting up today, really enjoyable company for a prefect days golf  
Hope to do it again some time soon


----------



## callawayne (Jun 9, 2013)

Buddaah said:



			Thanks to Wayne, Paul & Glynn for meeting up today, really enjoyable company for a prefect days golf  
Hope to do it again some time soon
		
Click to expand...

was a pleasure matt,realy enjoyed the day,


----------



## glynntaylor (Jun 9, 2013)

Gents,

Today was top dollar! I have a bright red face and nose!! That will teach me not to wear a hat and not use sun cream!!

Will defentely have to arrange again.


----------



## PIng (Jun 9, 2013)

It was great meeting you all, and the course was excellent. See you all soon hopefully.


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2013)

Glad you all had a good day, this thread sums up what the forum is good for imo, but the forum likes to know scores please


----------



## Buddaah (Jun 9, 2013)

I had 25 points -__-


----------



## PIng (Jun 9, 2013)

28 points for me. Had a poor front 9 but improved over the second 9. Losing balls in the rough really hammers your score! Bonus tonight - the missus went to a car boot today and bought about 100 used balls for Â£3 of which about 50 are titleists, including a dozen prov1. Also, a Ping wind proof top for Â£3 and a Callaway leather glove for 50p, unused. Shame it's for the right hand!!!


----------



## Buddaah (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm off on me jollies in 10 Days so I need to get a few rounds in before I go.


If anyone's free and willing to play message me  


Thursday 13th June - 1630 onwards 


Tuesday 18th June - 1600 onwards. 


Within around 10 miles of WS8 area due to work


----------



## PIng (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry Matt, would love to but I've got to rest my toe for a while. The missus made me go to A&E last night 'cos it wouldn't stop bleeding. Nothing serious but it will take a while to heal.

You may be better off starting another thread for this one, more people may view it.

I'll give you a shout when I'm playing again.


----------



## Buddaah (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok mate, take care and get that foot fixed up soon


----------



## SGC001 (Jun 11, 2013)

Had a round with Buddah today, I didn't have anything like enough shots (28 I'm sure you can more on the continent) but it wasn't all bad: good company, nice day at a friendly enough course and the winner bought the drinks too. I'll see if I can get 50 shots for the return as that's about what I needed and have a thought of a couple of ideas for another venue.


----------



## glynntaylor (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm well up for another meet ... July time...


----------



## callawayne (Jun 11, 2013)

me too


----------



## Buddaah (Jun 11, 2013)

SGC001 said:



			Had a round with Buddah today, I didn't have anything like enough shots (28 I'm sure you can more on the continent) but it wasn't all bad: good company, nice day at a friendly enough course and the winner bought the drinks too. I'll see if I can get 50 shots for the return as that's about what I needed and have a thought of a couple of ideas for another venue.
		
Click to expand...

Just let me know when and where mate an ill be there! Great playing with you


----------



## Buddaah (Jun 11, 2013)

July sounds good boys


----------



## SGC001 (Jun 11, 2013)

Buddaah said:



			Just let me know when and where mate an ill be there! Great playing with you 

Click to expand...

I'll try and find out some prices and pm some options, probably for sometime after your trip.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 12, 2013)

Walsall gc wouldn't be a bad choice, Â£20 with a county card, Great Barr or Handsworth Wood around the Â£25 cc rate,

If its towards the end of July I could possibly join you too, not sure about the winner buying the drinks, that's normally reserved for the loser


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jun 12, 2013)

Great Barr is a lovely course, well worth a visit.



full_throttle said:



			Walsall gc wouldn't be a bad choice, Â£20 with a county card, Great Barr or Handsworth Wood around the Â£25 cc rate,

If its towards the end of July I could possibly join you too, not sure about the winner buying the drinks, that's normally reserved for the loser
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SGC001 (Jun 12, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Walsall gc wouldn't be a bad choice, Â£20 with a county card, Great Barr or Handsworth Wood around the Â£25 cc rate,

If its towards the end of July I could possibly join you too, not sure about the winner buying the drinks, that's normally reserved for the loser
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry it's my turn to buy next time, that part was just a thank you.


----------

